# Random fact of the day!



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Banana's DON'T grow on trees. The banana plant is in fact, a HERB, not a tree (found this out at work during fairtrade fortnight a few years back)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It would take an ant 500 feet tall to lift the Empire State building.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fact: I'm dead tired.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Governments around the world have been installing hidden cameras in every television set made after 2002.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Snails are telepathic. This allow them to know where the Queen Snail is at all times.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

The Basenji is the only dog which does not bark.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You can't please the world but you sure as hell can piss it off


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Japanese mice say "chuu chuu"


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

A giraffe can clean its ear with its tongue!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MaidMarian said:


> The Basenji is the only dog which does not bark.


They are not however, silent. The basenji uses a yodeling howl to communicate. The best discription on the character of a basenji is that of a cat trapped in a dog's body.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Satire was the only literary genre in Rome that wasn't borrowed from the Greek literary tradition. As Quintilian said, "Satire is entirely ours."


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheetahs are the only cats who cannot retract their claws.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

52% of americans drink coffee.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The king of hearts is the only king without a mustache.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The King of hearts is also sometimes called the 'suicidal king'. (Look at the card to guess why).


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Average CEO to worker salary ratios:

Japan, 11 to 1
France, 15 to 1
Canada, 20 to 1
Britain, 22 to 1
USA, 475 to 1


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^^^ wow, no wonder Donald Trump is so rich.

Eh...... Not an interesting fact, but peanuts are actually legumes and not nuts, hence why they come in a pod similar to green beans.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

One of my posts in this thread has vanished.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

A person typically ingests an average of 7 spiders in his or her lifetime. Not sure where I heard that


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sierra83 said:


> A person typically ingests an average of 7 spiders in his or her lifetime. Not sure where I heard that


Hmmm, I don't think that's true. Is that true? Please tell me that's not true.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ While you sleep


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^ depending where you live, it could be more


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm EATING here.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> One of my posts in this thread has vanished.


I noticed. How hatstand.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The first labor union in this country was the Knights of Labor lead by Samuel Gompers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The word *atari* comes from the ancient Japanese game of Go and means "you are about to be engulfed." Technically, it is the word used by a player to inform his opponent that he is about to lose, similar to *"check"* in chess.

I'm so using that next time i'm about to win a PVP match. 
atari, *****!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooh, that reminds me: The work "checkmate" comes from the Arabic "Shah mat" meaning "the king is dead."


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

well, after a little bit of working out (gonna re-check my results at some point and take some other things into account if i can be bothered to do the research), but it would take approximately 443 billion Tera Joules of energy to bring the water of the oceans to boiling point. 
dont ask why i worked it out...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

During the Cadaver Synod, the body of the former Pope Formosus was made to stand trial. The corpse was found guilty and excommunicated.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottles represents the number of varieties of pickles the company once had


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Elephants can't jump


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You can't lick your elbows.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

crisps (or potato chips or whatever you want to call them), weren't invented out of genius, but to attempt to get back at an annoying customer in a restaurant, who claimed that the fries they were serving were too thick and chunky.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

solitarymonkey said:


> crisps (or potato chips or whatever you want to call them), weren't invented out of genius, but to attempt to get back at an annoying customer in a restaurant, who claimed that the fries they were serving were too thick and chunky.


You wouldn't get that nowadays, they would just spit in your food.

Random fact: Jesus isn't coming back.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

FACT: I'm so happy Elin Larsson added me on facebook.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

the sun is nothing to be affraid of. in fact you gran could probably beat it up (if you cut a portion of it out so it was the same size as her, anyway). it's peak power output rate is estimated to be around 276.5 Watts per cubic metre. roughly equivalent to that of an active compost heap (the kind that steams on it's own).
what a pansy!! almighty power my asterisk!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Random fact: I generally don't like people very much.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

well, as i graded in karate to 7th kyu today, here is a karate fact for you.
on average, only 1 in 1000 people who start karate, actually make the journey to black belt (not that there is a final destination in the karate-do journey, but it's easier to understand this way)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Random fact: One liter of pure water weighs exactly one kilogram.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Smurfs are actually based on real creatures. (A race of people called the English)


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

if my memory serves me well, you need to know at least 300 kanji characters to be able to read a japanese tabloid (or at least, most of it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Hmmm, I don't think that's true. Is that true? Please tell me that's not true.


Not true. I got into a debate with my girlfriend about this. She insisted it was true, so I showed her she was wrong. lol

http://www.washington.edu/burkemuseum/spidermyth/myths/whileyousleep.html

Random fact: A lot of random facts aren't actually facts.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I hit my 53rd 180 today in front of my lil nephew.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

one square yard of drag (parachute would be best example), can decrease a free fall rate by 20%


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

250 gallons of water weigh 1 ton.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

7 is definitely more than 3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3 is a prime number.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A fact is never random.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken curry is one of the main causes of 'yummy in yer tummy'.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Computer/laptop keyboards are one of the dirtiest surfaces you come into contact with. They are germ-central.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Computer/laptop keyboards are one of the cleanest surfaces you come into contact with. They are perfect for licking.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Snakes can't blink.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Dogs CAN look up.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

In 1980, a Las Vegas hospital suspended workers for betting on when patients would die.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A few years ago some guy got a 50$ ticket for feeding a squirrel a few nuts in a parc.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A would-be bank robber was caught in Scotland when he just couldn't negotiate his way out of a revolving door!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A random fact about San Diego:

Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Computer/laptop keyboards are one of the cleanest surfaces you come into contact with. They are perfect for licking.


^:rofl Sorry, but that last sentence caught me off guard. Ha!

Uhm... Sometimes the stuff from under my toenails smells like peanut buttter.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Smurfs are actually based on real creatures. (A race of people called the English)


I didn't realize the english were blue and 2 feet tall.


----------



## Music speaks (Jul 17, 2010)

In Cleveland, Ohio it is illegal to catch mice without a hunting license.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The liquid inside of a coconut is not coconut milk.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


Michael!

:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In one minute, it will be a minute later.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The earth is flat.

trufax


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


hahahah!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

precise folding of an australian $5 note will show a rather happy whale with a male reproductive organ within its mouth...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TMI
You can fold a $1 American bill and get a mushroom.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

The code (on the little sticker) for conventionally grown produce is always 4 digits.
The code for the organically grown version begins with a 9, followed by those 4 digits.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Pttery amzanig huh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*waits for factmonger*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Fact: 46.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

People can't lick their ellbows. hahaha, if you can do this, youre really cool!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Egg shells are an excellent source of calcium.


----------



## ILoveCats (Jul 20, 2010)

3.14 looked at in a mirror spells PIE ... :clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ILoveCats loves cats and knows how to spell words with numbers :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I met a surgeon whose name is Dr. Cutting.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a woman.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

ILoveCats said:


> 3.14 looked at in a mirror spells PIE ... :clap


This fact excites me too! :idea:clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hypertrophy isn't just an awesome name for a speed fueled fun run.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Christopher Walken is an excellent trained dancer.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> This fact excites me too! :idea:clap


:ditto

ants are quite possibly the strongest creatures on the planet, in a strength to mass ratio. if we had the same ratio, at our size (and mass), our equivalent strength would be that of being able to walk down the street carrying a sky scraper!!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Canadian researchers have found that Einstein's brain was 15% wider than normal.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Greece were the first innovators of democracy, and Thomas Jefferson took influence from them when writing the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It takes 8 minutes, 23 seconds for sunlight to reach earth.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

A cow can only walk up steps, it can't walk back down them again.... something to do with it's joints.. FACT! Although what a cow is doing walking up steps I'll never know.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Slim Shady said:


> It takes 8 minutes, 23 seconds for sunlight to reach earth.


At what time of the year?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

glitterfish said:


> A cow can only walk up steps, it can't walk back down them again.... something to do with it's joints.. FACT! Although what a cow is doing walking up steps I'll never know.


Cows like to get to the top just as much as anyone. FACT!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


> Greece were the first innovators of democracy, and Thomas Jefferson took influence from them when writing the Declaration of Independence.


He did, however true democracy, in the fullest sense of the word, was not practiced in Greece as slaves could not vote. Also, they had slaves. As did Jefferson. for a while anyway. I guess he really did take influence from them. He also wore elaborate vests and George called him a pansy.

not really. I just made that up. Except for the slave part.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ILoveCats said:


> 3.14 looked at in a mirror spells PIE ... :clap


Fact: This fact made me hungry for PIEEEEEE! Ommmm steak n mushroom, or chicken, or or OR...


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Tomato is a fruit.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Leonardo did not write backwards in order to keep his ideas a secret. He did it just because he could. _I like that_.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Leonardo did not write backwards in order to keep his ideas a secret. He did it just because he could. _I like that_.


How dare you request a ban!


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Fact: That's what she said!


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

The surface area of the Dwarf Planet Ceres is 2,845,794.54 Square Kilometers.


----------

